#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主卸任申請~

## 嵐隱

最近因為家事、工作關係~(和其他雜七雜八的~)
以至於鮮少管理版面，我覺得再站在那也是虛名~ˊˋ
希望白牙老大能找到比我更稱職的版務~

嗯~給KUBI、御櫻~添麻煩了~ˊwˋ
我最近越來越少畫圖了，要去重新鍛鍊鍛鍊~orz
在此也謝謝各位的協助與幫忙~

我還是會當個好會員常上來看樂園的~>v‧/

----------


## 狼王白牙

十分感謝嵐隱版主過去為狼之樂園的付出，最近嵐隱剛在遊戲公司找到工作，

據說下班搭火車回到桃園中壢家都已經很晚了，有時候吃晚餐的時間還不正常

而且家中還有7隻狗要照顧，跟您說一聲辛苦了

----------

